# Great For dog Bits



## Barrant (Apr 1, 2020)

Hey Everyone,

Hope you're all well and keeping safe. 

Came across a a site called www. mydogsperfect. com - took a little look and seems you can get some great bits for your dog on their at reasonable prices. 

Thought I'd share to the community as some of you may benefit from the site. 

I hope you and your dogs are all well. 

Keep safe x


----------



## Dave S (May 31, 2010)

Where is this based?, there is no address or contact number on your website and your domain was only registered a couple of days ago - in Canada I believe.
You wouldn't have an interest in this would you?


----------



## Barrant (Apr 1, 2020)

Dave S said:


> Where is this based?, there is no address or contact number on your website and your domain was only registered a couple of days ago - in Canada I believe.
> You wouldn't have an interest in this would you?


Hey Dave,

hope you're well and keeping safe.

it's my friends new company adventure, it's a drop shipping site so you can get products from all over the world and they are able to deliver all over the world. based UK, not Canada.

Thanks Dave


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

THread moved to dog services.


----------



## Barrant (Apr 1, 2020)

Apologies, thanks Susie


----------

